# MARCORDs



## Grinton (6 Dec 2010)

Hey,

I was wondering if anyone knows of someplace where we could easily access the MARCORDs without DWAN access.  It doesn't seem like they would be sensitive information, that's a decision for several pay grades higher, but I realize that it might be.  If it is secure, please forgive my ignorance and disregard this post.


----------



## Occam (6 Dec 2010)

You won't find them anywhere other than the DWAN.


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Dec 2010)

I've never seen them anywhere besides the DIN.


----------

